# 1973 Raleigh Pro on ebay



## harpon (Mar 7, 2019)

'73 Raleigh Pro- Not mine, but I looked up the serial info- rough paint- 21" Reynolds 531 frame and fastback seat stay sloping fork crown- needs restoring

https://www.ebay.com/itm/RALEIGH-PROFESSIONAL-52-54-CM-VINTAGE-TOURING-FRAME-FORK-ROAD-PRO-BICYCLE/183692614696?_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20131227121020&meid=723a1b44676342ad9602cdc288aa54c9&pid=100009&rk=2&rkt=2&sd=292981277356&itm=183692614696&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 7, 2019)

1971 and earlier is best. They had hand-made Nervex lugs....


----------



## harpon (Mar 8, 2019)

I was thinking of making it an electric bike with a 700c wheel hub I have- The total lack of eyelets on the fork or rear stays, the lack of bottle busses and even the lack of top tube cable guides makes me pass on it, but I'd love to waste some time repainting it and trying my best to match the original color which I really like- 21 " WAS too small for me but in my golden years I can't get off a 23 as easily and since I use riser bars instead of drops, the size isn't crucial for the small riding I can still do.

I'd love to see how much a simple WD 40 bath and light rubbing would do- too bad some of the chrome is gone as much as it is- the cost is low so I'd be after it as a rider and not a show piece-  I'd probably spot most of the tubing with chrome spray paint, and then use a mixture of chrome and anno gold sprayed into a cap to brush on a close matching color.  The damaged chrome I'd spot by hand, and then a light clearcoat over all of it.  "Professional" top tube decals are on ebay for $15 from Australia, and not sure if you can still find the down tube Raleigh decals- at worst you can paint over those by hand with very small artist brushes-  or be able to still find the 531 decals- ALL double butted tubes including fork and stays. Heck I'd do it all for free if they'd send me the frame and pay for a can of WD-40- the paint's already in the cupboard.

When this frame was made I was finishing up my first semester of college at Purdue- the gold and black would be appropriate and I was illegally keeping a 60cm Gitane full-campy Super Corsa in my dorm closet as well- bicycles weren't allowed in the dorms- as having an old Varsity outside to get to class.

This Lotus is a much better candidate to electricfy-
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=254153145080

being not so far gone and having two bottle brazons and rear carrier eyelets too.  I've been looking into carrying 36 v hoverboard battery packs with 20 18650 cells each IN water bottle cages- a little cage bending seems to get them fairly snug, and would probably work with a strap or plastic tie to hold them.  You can use clean manufactured wire connectors to wire two in series- so two packs in bottle cages would range about 10 or 12 miles. A controller fits in a triangle bag, so you can have that and two battery packs INSIDE the diamond frame.


----------

